

Ask HN:Review my first App "DAWG" and sign up for beta. - kodeshpa

Hi All ,
It's my first attempt on my own. I left job in last quarter to follow my heart. I slogged hard, kept myself motivated and developed a very simple social reader for android phones and tablets.<p>1. It aggregates your Facebook, Twitter accounts at one place but keeps feeds from each networks separated. (Unlike existing products in market)
2. Well supported for android tablets.
3. Less number of clicks and uses gestures for quick glance.
3. Seamlessly updates with real time notifications.
4. Allows you to update with your location as well as post photos.<p>I am launching it early and want to learn more from you people prior to launch in android market. I need your feedback to improve the product and serve better.<p>You can signup for beta and view screen shots of application at http://zubhalabs.com/
======
rjawali
I love the fact unlike other social application you are not mixing all it one
, it aggregates but still you can enjoy functionality of each one differently
in one app. I want hear from someone who tried it on tablet. Because android
tablet is new and emerging platform.

~~~
kodeshpa
Thanks, yes Dawg aggregates but does not mix all feeds from different social
networks in one. You can slide and view each network seperately. No clicks :).

------
kodeshpa
Please click here <http://www.zubhalabs.com> to get beta

~~~
kodeshpa
You can download apk file directly now from <http://cl.ly/42To>

------
DLaulkar
Seems interesting, really hot area.

~~~
kodeshpa
Yes, companies like TweetDeck, HootSuite are leading segment but still I
feel,there is a space . Any thoughts on it ?

